# Plant question



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this hobby.. Hope I can get some help here.

I have a 55 G tank with Fluval 405 filter and crushed stone bottom. Looking for some tall plants to fill my background. Would like to get some suggestion and a good place to buy in the west end (Mississauga, Oakville, Burlington, West of Toronto)

thank you,
Harry


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

To determine what kind of plants are suitable for your aquarium, we will first need to know what kind of lighting you have (bulb type, duration, amount of light, etc).


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

The tank came with dual fluorescent light. The tank is next to a large window.. so it gets some light during the day. I run the light for about 2 to 3 hours in the night.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

How coarse is your crushed stone? Most plants do best with particle size of 1-3mm max, or even sand. If you like the look of the stone, however, you can plant in pots.

I like giant vallisneria, sometimes called jungle val, for a tall background plant, and vals seem to do well in Toronto water. It's not very demanding of light, and should do well with what you've got there. Under good conditions it can multiply fairly fast by runners, and fill in your background, so you don't need to buy a lot to get started.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would agree with bae, about the vals except I don't like jungle vals because the grow too tall. V. spiralis grows to 24" and is not as broad so scales better with a 55. They generally grow well in gravel and without a lot of light.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I remember putting these really gorgeous huge plants into a display tank for discus. 
They are a type of bulb plant called Ulvaceous, they were really really nice, tall and wide spreading. Customers used to pay extra to take the ones growing in the display tank. 
http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-103.htm


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> I remember putting these really gorgeous huge plants into a display tank for discus.
> They are a type of bulb plant called Ulvaceous, they were really really nice, tall and wide spreading. Customers used to pay extra to take the ones growing in the display tank.
> http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-103.htm


These look pretty nice.. I will call around later today to see if I can get some


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you for the feedback so far


----------

